#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-13
<barroso> Hello. I installed Ubuntu edgy in a HP Livestrong L2005 (Turion ML32) and I was able to make every piece of hardware to work! But I am having troubles with my DVD reader/writer. I can read and write CDs and DVDs correctly, but multisection DVDs freezes my laptop (they work correctly on windows). Even some DVDs that are "closed" appears as blank disks to ubuntu. What can I do?
<kestaz> and that thing you developing
<kestaz> ?
<daxxar> Hi :-)
<kestaz> hi
<kestaz> why ubuntu eats so battery..
<kestaz> winxp i can use much longer
<Infecto> some one is fighting with kernel ?
<Infecto> maybe :) 
<Infecto> ?
<Infecto> crimsun: You help me last time 
<Infecto> i`v got problems with sound 
<Infecto> with nasty card :( 
<Infecto> crimsun: allloooooo :) 
<Infecto> wake up pleas :) 
<crimsun> Infecto: yes?
<Infecto> crimsun: i`v got problems once again with my sound card 
<Infecto> i change my laptop to new model 
<Infecto> and :( dont work well 
<Infecto> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Infecto> the problem is with the microphon 
<Infecto> he has problems with recording 
<Infecto> options snd-hda-intel model=uniwill-m31
<Infecto> i`m loading module with this option 
<Infecto> but it sux 
<Infecto> some times it works and some times it dont 
<crimsun> please migrate to #alsa, this doesn't belong in here.
<Infecto> ok :) 
<Infecto> last time You help me :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-14
<Whoopie> mjg59: Hi, is LZF compression enabled in the uswsusp edgy package?
<mjg59> Yes
<Whoopie> ok, thanks.
<Whoopie> works fine here.
<mjg59> Cool
<Whoopie> and it's really fast, so I needed to ask if LZF was the reason.
<mjg59> Cool
<Qbi-Jens> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 on a Thinkpad X60s.
<Qbi-Jens> It was an external USB-DVD-Drive
<Qbi-Jens> after the usbcore module is loaded the drive is regocnized
<Qbi-Jens> But when trying to access the CD I get buffer I/O errors
<Qbi-Jens> The CD seems to be correct because it works at another computer.
<Qbi-Jens> I tried another Live-CD and had the same problems. This CD ha d an option 'scandelay' which solved the problem.
<Qbi-Jens> Uups, forget it. I booted while I'm writing it and after two minutes of errors the CD finally seems to start. :-)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-15
<kestaz> hi all
<kestaz> i need help with bcm43xx ?
<mamzers555> maybe this helps you: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194-highlight-ready.html
<mamzers555> forget it, use this link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bcm43xx
<kestaz> ok, one thing
<kestaz> with ubuntu edgy generic kernel i can see with iwconfig my card..
<kestaz> but i had problems with battery state so i compiled my own by kernel..
<kestaz> everything works, but don't work bcm43xx
<kestaz> all modules i loaded
<mamzers555> sry, but i cannot help, don't have the bcm43xx
<kestaz> ok
<variant> whats the status of acpi support for POS pheonix bios's? 
<variant> acpi doesnt work properly on my laptop :( with ubuntu
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-16
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<ubinsp> hello
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-17
<gunny26> Does anyone know a way to get Ubuntu quiet on the disc ? tried everything on http://www.agol.dk/quietlinux/ but its not enough.
<lucu_> ciao a tutti!!
<zucaritas> hey I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy on myAcer 5003 laptop and I can't configure the wireless card
<zucaritas> anyone can help?
<Nailor> What card?
<zucaritas> it'sthe BMC4318
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-18
<Nailor> hrr.
<Nailor> sound scary. :)
<zucaritas> bmc stands for Broadcom
<Nailor> Yeah, I know
<Nailor> And havent heard any good of those
<zucaritas> yes that's true
<zucaritas> I do have a linksys PCMCIA card 
<Nailor> that works though?
<zucaritas> yeap
<zucaritas> I wanted the integrated one to work too
<zucaritas> do you think I should use ndiswrapper or should I use the native driver?
<jbrett> zucaritas: I think broadcom have published a binary driver for that card, but I don't have the URL handy.
<Nailor> Well, it couldn't hurt to dry
<Nailor> s/dry/try/
<Nailor> Yeah, I remember broadcom binary drivers too
<zucaritas> okey I'll google til I get those
<jbrett> zucaritas: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<zucaritas> thanks
<zucaritas> the only problem is that the doiver is for x86 and my laptop y a Turion 64
<zucaritas> I should try it anyway right?
<jbrett> yeah, binary drivers suck that way (and many other ways too)..
<moeSizlak> how hot is too hot for a centrino 1.7GHz cpu ?
<moeSizlak> do you guys sell hubcaps for a '72 Ford Pinto hatchback?
<Burgundavia> moeSizlak: is that supposed to be funny?
<moeSizlak> only if u understodd an dappreciated the reference
<moeSizlak> *ood
<moeSizlak> *nd a
<Burgundavia> blue bros, right?
<moeSizlak> nope
<Burgundavia> hmm
<moeSizlak> same genre, yet funnier movie
<ulaas> hi! fn keys on vaio vgn-fe11h
<ulaas> any experience?
<poulap> !sound
<ulaas> poulap: !sound?
<poulap> thanks
<poulap> !sound?
<poulap> does not work lol
<ulaas> on the vaiao you mean?
<poulap> i have a toshiba sat p100
<Spliffster> hi. i am using a laptop with 2 batteries and considering upgrading to edgy. i have seen that there is a known issue with multiple batteries in edgy listed in the release notes. how serious are the problems ? what's it about ?
<Burgundavia> Spliffster: the issue is with gnome power manager automatically suspending the computer becuase it doesn't realize the second battery is there
<Lure> Spliffster: you can workaround it by using gconf setting
<Spliffster> Lure, Burgundavia: thank you for the information. i might consider updating then.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Lure> Spliffster: check this for workaround: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/60442/comments/18
<Spliffster> oh, i am not hotplugging my 2nd battery .. it is eighter there or not upun boot. does it still affect me ?
<Burgundavia> I think so
<Spliffster> ok
<kestaz> cat /proc/acpi/processor/C000/info
<kestaz> power management:        no
<kestaz> how to enable power managment??
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-19
<RebornDV> hello
<dade`> hi
<dade`> Is there someone that owns a macbook ?
<Burgundavia> dade`: several around, none that I know of who are on right now
<dade`> I see, it seems everybody is sleeping. 
<dade`> Just wanted to ask about sleep/audio/bluetooth support and battery life
<Burgundavia> desrt or mjg59 are the people to ask
<dade`> I know, I'll wait for matthew
<|Entropia|> hi
<|Entropia|> i've a problem with kismet..
<|Entropia|> mi laptop is an HP pavillion DV5000 and i' a wifi network controller broadcom 4318
<|Entropia|> when i start kismet i receve a ftal erroro
<|Entropia|> error
<|Entropia|> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9uDRfN85.html
<|Entropia|> i think that i've configured the file kismet.conf and kismet_drone.conf....
<|Entropia|> but...
<|Entropia|> help me...
<|Entropia|> .
<|Entropia|> :-(
<|Entropia|> the file of kismet configuration is http://rafb.net/paste/results/m4IVKJ23.html
<|Entropia|> thanx
<dade`> mjg59: alive ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-15
<axisys> when I run my laptop with wifi, it gets very slow after running for few hrs.. i have to reboot to fix it..
<axisys> is this a know bug?
<mdke> no one with a T43 by any chance?
<mdke> I've just had mine back from the repairer, and I've discovered that Ubuntu doesn't detect my hard disk anymore... Windows boots ok. They have done a bios update, could that cause it?
<mdke> I've tried feisty and gutsy live cds
<mdke> dmesg is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/2009/
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-17
<student23> Hello, is anyone here?
<student23> Anyone has an ACER ASPIRE 5920g?
<unimatrix9> hello all, how is it going?
<unimatrix9> what kind of laptops are you running over here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-18
<w-mute> Hi. What are possible causes to make "xrandr" print "VGA-0 disconnected", where VGA-0 is my external monitor and I'm really positive it /is/ connected?
<w-mute> Sorry. Gotta get used to reading the channel description first.
<E42> hi
<E42> is there anyone who can help me with my wifi?
<E42> i've got a very strange problem
<w-mute> Maybe. Please tell me more.
<E42> my wifi drivers seems to be ok
<E42> but if i iwconfig
<E42> i get
<E42> NOT READY!
<E42> i wrote that topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358
<w-mute> Which latop, which card do you use?
<E42> if u want read it please
<E42> Fujistu Siemens AmiloD 1845,
<E42> Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow
<w-mute> Are you sure the module is loaded?
<E42> i really got no idea whats the problem
<E42> not really
<E42> can you tell me how to check it?
<E42> lsmod?
<w-mute> Try lsmod | grep BLABLA where you replace "BLABLA" with some string that is unique to your wifi card. Like "prism".
<w-mute> Or just lsmod and look for yourself. It's always hard to grep if you aren't sure what you should grep for.
<E42> ok
<E42> well there is a module
<E42> prism54                     59016   0
<E42> hmm i entered dmesg
<w-mute> OK. Looks like the module is loaded but not used.
<E42> and at the last line
<E42> i got
<E42> prism54: Your card/socket may be faulty, or IRQ line too busy :(
<w-mute> Hmm. Strange.
<E42> should i reinstall ubuntu
<w-mute> No.
<E42> at ubuntu 7.04 everything was fine
<E42> i used ndiswrapper+ windows drivers
<E42> and it was great
<w-mute> Hmm. OK. I have absolutely no experience with that kinda setup.
<E42> Ok, anyway thanks
<w-mute> np
<w-mute> You could boot from a 7.04 live CD and see if the card still works.
<w-mute> Maybe there is a hardware problem.
<E42> hmm
<w-mute> If the card still works, you have a software-related issue. I guess Google will be your best friend, then.
<E42> i got also windows on that laptop and the network works
<E42> ok so i have to google my luck
<w-mute> I think so.
<E42> allright, thanks
<w-mute> np
<w-mute> I doubt I was of any help ...
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-10
<helene> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-12
<heret1c> 'lo :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-13
<kanhiya78> anybody here
<kanhiya78> how to use webcam in ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-14
<technicallyhesri> I'm having some suspend issues with 8.10 on a Macbook v3
<technicallyhesri> Something related to sata io errors, should I look in acpi?
<technicallyhesri> ah, i see this room is not for support. bye now
<milan57730> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-15
<markginter31> can anyone here successfully suspend/resume their laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-16
<PaulTreselli> hi does anyone hear of problems connecting to Verizon networks?
<kanhiya78> anybody herre
<kanhiya78> helo everybody
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-11
<ranger239> hi
<ranger239> can some one help me pls
<ranger239> ?
<ranger239> hi my lap top will not start the power pac i had  its casing was brockon  but was still working good but a good feu munths later my power pack must of brocken a whiyer or some think  and i was wondering if eney one can help me at all
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-21
<devaj> Hi,any one alive
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-11-15
<Morgy59> i need help with trackpad not working after sleep on ubuntu 14.10
#ubuntu-laptop 2016-11-15
<bruno_> I need some help to make my back-light intensities work properly
